# XFX RADEON 5770 1GB GDDR5 vs XFX RADEON 4870 1GB DDR5 vs XFX NVIDIA GTX 260 896MB



## S.INDIA

I stuck between these 3 cards. Please help me in choosing the best out of these cards.

*XFX RADEON 5770 1GB GDDR5* vs *XFX RADEON 4870 1GB DDR5* vs *XFX NVIDIA GTX 260 896MB DDR3*
Waiting for some helpful responses from experts on this forum.


----------



## Ryeong

S.INDIA said:


> I stuck between these 3 cards. Please help me in choosing the best out of these cards.
> 
> *XFX RADEON 5770 1GB GDDR5* vs *XFX RADEON 4870 1GB DDR5* vs *XFX NVIDIA GTX 260 896MB DDR3*
> Waiting for some helpful responses from experts on this forum.



Whats your budget? you can buy better cards than those.. 

But, out of those i would choose XFX RADEON 5770 1GB GDDR5 because of DX11 but also because it is slightly faster in most DX10 games compared to GTX 260. 4870 is slower than GTX 480, so i wouldn't even consider the 4870 at all.


----------



## linkin

Yeah i would just go with the 5770.


----------



## S.INDIA

Thanks everyone for your responses.Anyone more who have some experience regarding these cards.


----------



## linkin

Yeah i ahve the 5770. If you're going to overclock it, definately replace the thermal paste with something better. Also, these cards benefit most from overclocking the memory.


----------



## S.INDIA

linkin said:


> Yeah i ahve the 5770. If you're going to overclock it, definately replace the thermal paste with something better. Also, these cards benefit most from overclocking the memory.


Have you ever played GTA 4 on your PC? Any experience?


----------



## linkin

S.INDIA said:


> Have you ever played GTA 4 on your PC? Any experience?



Yes i have. The game is a core whore more than a graphics card hog.


----------



## S.INDIA

linkin said:


> Yes i have. The game is a core whore more than a graphics card hog.


I have core i5-750 CPU.For detailed specification of my PC, please go through my signature.I'm willing to get a GPU and certainly I'll go for 5770 based on your responses.My current GPU is just a crap and temporary as 1156 socket mobos don't have any on-board graphics.Now it's time to get a GPU for my PC.

Please give me some idea that how GTA 4 will run on this config.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linkin

You should be able to max it out depending on your resolution. graphics wise it's not the most intensive but it eats up cores for breakfast, the more the better.


----------



## ellanky

Ryeong said:


> 4870 is slower than GTX 480, so i wouldn't even consider the 4870 at all.



Did you actually mean 480 or 260?
Because i dont even know why you would mention the 480
I mean, of course its a faster card... and he didnt even mention it on here


----------



## StrangleHold

From fastest to slowest overall. 260/4870/5770. You really could not tell that much difference in any of them. Dont care that much for the 5770 128bit memory. I would go for the 260 or 4870. Or just save some more money up and get the 5830/5850.


----------



## bomberboysk

StrangleHold said:


> From fastest to slowest overall. 260/4870/5770. You really could not tell that much difference in any of them. Dont care that much for the 5770 128bit memory. I would go for the 260 or 4870. Or just save some more money up and get the 5830/5850.



It really depends on the game, but the GTX260/4870 are really dead on, especially after you overclock the 4870.

The 5770 is really worth the price itself though, the 5770 has higher memory bandwidth than the 260/4870 after overclocking, due to its use of GDDR5 memory instead of GDDR3. For gaming, the 5770 is an excellent value for money IMO, not to mention, the core clocks can be pushed pretty high as well, especially on a non reference cooled card.


----------



## ganzey

Ryeong said:


> Whats your budget? you can buy better cards than those..
> 
> But, out of those i would choose XFX RADEON 5770 1GB GDDR5 because of DX11 but also because it is slightly faster in most DX10 games compared to GTX 260. *4870 is slower than GTX 480, *so i wouldn't even consider the 4870 at all.



??? why did u compare it to a gtx480?


----------



## StrangleHold

bomberboysk said:


> The 5770 is really worth the price itself though, the 5770 has higher memory bandwidth than the 260/4870 after overclocking, due to its use of GDDR5 memory instead of GDDR3.


 
The 4870 has 265bit GDDR5. Atleast all the ones I have bought does.


----------



## Gooberman

ganzey said:


> ??? why did u compare it to a gtx480?



pretty sure he meant GTX 260


----------



## ellanky

ganzey said:


> ??? why did u compare it to a gtx480?



lol.
I asked the same thing


----------



## joh06937

bomberboysk said:


> It really depends on the game, but the GTX260/4870 are really dead on, especially after you overclock the 4870.
> 
> The 5770 is really worth the price itself though, the 5770 has higher memory bandwidth than the 260/4870 after overclocking, due to its use of GDDR5 memory instead of GDDR3. For gaming, the 5770 is an excellent value for money IMO, not to mention, *the core clocks can be pushed pretty high as well, especially on a non reference cooled card.*



1000 core and 1400 memory with only a modest voltage overclock on the regular xfx 5770 with the stock cooler. NEVER goes above 60 C.
i would also recommend this card. like i mentioned, i have it and it overclocks very well. eyefinity, dx11, and low power consumption.


----------



## S.INDIA

What is the difference between these two XFX 5770 cards model?






vs


----------



## Shane

Just looks like a diffrent cooler to me,The 2nd one probably has the best cooling,However it could be an overclocked model.

Does the site not tell you?


----------



## S.INDIA

Nevakonaza said:


> Just looks like a diffrent cooler to me,The 2nd one probably has the best cooling,However it could be an overclocked model.
> 
> Does the site not tell you?


No there isn't any detailed info about these designs.I also got some positive response from my friends for the second one.

Let's see some more response.


----------



## joh06937

i believe i read a review comparing those two. the second one had better gpu cooling but it also made the case temp hotter (but not by too much).


----------



## linkin

S.INDIA said:


> What is the difference between these two XFX 5770 cards model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs



The first one is reference 5770 card with an xfx sticker stuck on it. the second card has a custom pcb made by xfx but it removes one of the crossfre connectors. It also doesn't overclock as well.


----------



## S.INDIA

Where should I get an eye infinity option in my XFX 5770?

Please reply.I didn't see any kinda option.


----------



## joh06937

all of the hd 5770s come with eyefinity. all of the hd 5xxx series comes with eyefinity...


----------



## S.INDIA

joh06937 said:


> all of the hd 5770s come with eyefinity. all of the hd 5xxx series comes with eyefinity...


Thanks but could you please guide me how should I enable this option or in which case do I get this option.I tried a lot but not able to find this option.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## linkin

Well you need at least 3 monitors. then you just enable it in atalyst control centre i believe.


----------



## S.INDIA

Yeah I got the ATi eye infinity option.
Thanks everyone for helping me out.Now coming back to my query, I purchased XFX 5770 1GB GDDR5 and it's image is given below:-





In future, I can crossfire only one more card i.e. total two cards (including this one) so it doesn't matter whether this model has one Crossfire connector.
The main point is that, is there any performance difference between these two card designs? Actually I am getting lot's of mixed responses.Please help me out.
My card temperature currently sits between 60-65 when I used to play game for more than an hour or two.


----------

